# Pest Control, Shotgun style!



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

I finally got most of the mice in my shed (4 out of the 6 I saw). I had figured out where one of the nests was, it was inside a small hibachi grill, and I knew as soon as I stepped into the shed the mice would start running out of one of the vent holes, so I had my headlamp on and a load of lead shot in a rock shooter style pouch (about thirty pellets 3-4 mm in diameter). Sure enough right when I stepped in a mouse ran out of the hole and disappeared before I could get him, the next two weren't so lucky, I blasted them both with my first shot, killing one instantly and knocking the other one back into the grill, then as I was reloading another one jumped out of the grill and ran out of the shed. Then I decided I wasn't going to let any others get away, so I grabbed the grill, and threw it into a Rubbermaid container and brought it out side were I finished off the remaining three mice with another blast of lead shot.

Note: I don't intend to start another argument over weather or not using a slingshot shotgun style is effective/humane, I was shooting disease carrying vermin at a very close range (4 feet or less), also I was wearing a face shield and safety glasses, because 30-40 lead pellets flying around inside a small shed is no fun if you don't have eye/face protection.

Warning: graphic photo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Whatever you were using did the job. And you took reasonable precautions. Can't ask for much more than that!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well done my friend smoke em when you can


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Great job!
What amazes me is that you can hold/shoot so many pellets out of that pouch.
Any fork hits?


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

DaveSteve said:


> Great job!
> What amazes me is that you can hold/shoot so many pellets out of that pouch.
> Any fork hits?


At first I was wrapping the pellets up in a tissue this helps keep them in the pouch but then they didn't spread out as well, also the pouch is huge, big enough for 1 inch diameter rocks (I had been using it on a different full size slingshot). And yes there were a few fork hits, I use a pretty serious flip though when using this slingshot shot gun style, it is my EDC/don't care if it gets beat up slingshot.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great job, Kill them all.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it!! Been wanting to the shotgun method myself. Great pest control!!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

good shooting mate


----------

